# Cardarine question



## alanio (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi folks, does anyone know if Cardarine (GW501516) needs to be cycled?  Meaning, do I need to go off it after some time in order for it to still be efficacious? I was reading on some sites that it is recommend to take for 8weeks, and then to go off it.  There weren't any reasons provided as to why one would have to come off it after 8 weeks, considering it does not shut one down, and doesn't seem to be like Clen where the receptors down regulate.

Any clues?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 23, 2021)

Cardarine is not suppressive to testosterone.

The reason that it is cycled is because it has shown to have some toxicity to the liver.  8-12 weeks is the common high end at 10-20mgs ED

Be sure to get your Cardarine at 
www.GYMnTONIC.com

No one has better pricing on it.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Mar 29, 2021)

GYMnTONIC said:


> Cardarine is not suppressive to testosterone.
> 
> The reason that it is cycled is because it has shown to have some toxicity to the liver.  8-12 weeks is the common high end at 10-20mgs ED
> 
> ...




I would agree with you.  Have to take care of that liver.


----------

